# Crap News from the North



## Fingers (Aug 21, 2015)

This is fairly crap.  Though the Echo have been obsessing about Cilla Black this week, it has been an endless stream of bollocks.  I even got a death threat from a Cilla fan because I pointed out she was a Tory, was mates with Kelvin MacKenzie who took a massive dump on the Hillsborough victims and didn't give a fuck about Liverpool. And Saville. Let's not forget Saville.

Cilla fan threatened to rip my head off via Facebook message which is probably the best bit of a crap week.

Anyway, screw Cilla, Liverpool has a much bigger threat that Maggie's undead mate.

Fucking big fucking spiders ffs 



If I over egg an insect/arachnid threat, I always tend to state the said threat are as big as dogs. Big fail Liverpool Echo.  

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news...-spiders-invade-echo-9905250#ICID=FB-Liv-main


----------



## Fingers (Aug 21, 2015)

Also from the Echo, grief tourists and professional mourners descend on her grave less than twenty four hours after she was planted


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 21, 2015)

What a coincidence!  Giant spiders as big as mice are on the warpath in Manchester too - the region must be infested with them.  



http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ant-spiders-invade-greater-manchester-9903290

Obviously the same media company using the same story in every outlet.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 21, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What a coincidence!  Giant spiders as big as mice are on the warpath in Manchester too - the region must be infested with them.
> 
> View attachment 75644
> 
> ...



Fucks sake. The north is finished.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 21, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Fucks sake. The north is finished.



Nah, it's fine as I like spiders and will take them in as pets.


----------

